# General > Politics >  Beatrice field

## rob murray

Not politics but isnt it great to read that old  buildings on harbour quay are to be re vitilised and used as a local  support base for Beatrice Field and 90 support jobs ( not in harbour quay ) are announced, fantastic for Wick

----------


## sprint95m

Yes this is good news for Wick.

----------


## DMFB

I am delighted to see investment in this area. Its going to be good times ahead and with investment and upgrade these beautiful buildings that have served the town for a long time will be able to serve the town for a long time more.  Good News all round.

----------

